# CGA320 Regulator



## Zeeto (25 Jun 2010)

Hi,

I have a TMC V2 pressure regulator pro with a CGA320 connection which doesn't fit my chubb 2kg co2 fire extinguishers. Am I missing something here or should this work?

Regards
Matt


----------



## GHNelson (25 Jun 2010)

Hi
Is this the one http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/tmc-v2- ... -4384.html
I think it only fits their Co2 cylinders.
hoggie


----------



## Zeeto (25 Jun 2010)

Hi,

Well it was the solenoid version http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/tmc-v2- ... -3702.html I didn't even look at the other one which said it only fits TMC bottles 

Do you know of an adapter that I can use?

Thanks
Matt


----------



## GHNelson (25 Jun 2010)

Hi Matt
I'm not sure on that one is it new can you not return it?
hoggie


----------



## Zeeto (25 Jun 2010)

Yes I should be able to return it I guess, just a PITA. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## arty (25 Jun 2010)

I have tooTMC regulator with selenoid 
and there is cga 320
and if You wanna fitt on Fire ext. then need first sruw on with wrench very slow and off many times, then clean all threads from all small steel particles if present , then with ptf plumbers tape at least 20 times(profesionally) wraping around and then with wrench very slowly at Your own risk scruw on.
I personaly once used fire ext., later found pub bottle refill station, i got for refundable on rent 30 pounds 7lb bottle and refill cost 10 pounds and on this bottle need just little wrap tape, very good pass threads .
All  at Your own risk
CGA 320 is American standard and pub bottle in UK is more suitable for use 
In CGA 320 is same thread as European standart but different thread angle, difference in 5 degrees only.
Bottles with cga320 in UK use Paintbolists, if You have near paintball club, You can ask  refill or new one full bottle.

And advice for free  - when scruwed on, open fire ext. and open needle valve then  close nedle valve , then close gas from fire ext. for some hours and if presure don't drops then all is ok, also You can check leak or not with shaving foam.

P.S. I will sell my empty standart high quality aluminium bottle for this thread 750gr Co2 Hold, also suitable for Paintball if some body interested PM.

Cheers


----------

